# Dog Family Tree



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

odd question....i was wondering if there's a way to get detailed info on my dog's ancestors....is there a way to know what they did-like can you tell if they were in the military, what branch, what war, what platoon or whatever; if they were police dogs what did they track; where did they live, just anything....just curious


----------

